# Ryley's Run Quilt Sneak Preview!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well Earthtones were the color of the quilt this year. Although for me personally, I prefer the colors Deana chose last year but I love this quilt just the same. Different pattern also. She put a lot of work into this just as last year so whoever wins this is very lucky. Kim draws the winner this year since she is not eligible this year. GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO ENTER!!! Just so everyone knows, as last year?? The photos do not do these quilts justice. They are so much more beautiful in person.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome! Good luck! The winner will be thrilled.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good luck everyone! It is beautiful.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I want this quilt!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... that's a beautiful quilt!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

It is a beautiful tribute to rescued goldens...Perfect!!!!! She did a wonderful job again! I can't wait to see it in person!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks beautiful...... Good luck .........


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure whoever wins it will be very thrilled to have it. And they must post pictures afterwards.........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Another beautiful quilt. Someone will be very lucky!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i see a familiar nose on the bottom right!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Im speechless.....its absolutely gorgeous.......I want one!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It is absolutely gorgeous! What a beautiful quilt, anyone would be honored to win this!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful gift for someone. A Golden LOVE blanket--who could ask for more---just imagine how warm that would make your soul on a cold winters night. GReat job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I love it! It would fit right in at my house!


----------



## RileysMama (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Everybody....I just wanted to state for the record that I *didn't* make this quilt!!  I have gotten a couple emails telling me what a great job I did on it!! *LOL* ...Although it is a great lookin' quilt...I can't take credit!!  Thanks....oh and HEY everybody!! :wave:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Did Cosmo's picture make it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful quilt!!! I want it. I wish I could be there in person for this weekend. I told my husband tonight that we are making plans to come next year for our vacation. I love those colors in the quilt. Have a GRRREAT time this weekend.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

....and congrats to Oakly's Dad on winning it!!! Lucky, lucky!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> ....and congrats to Oakly's Dad on winning it!!! Lucky, lucky!!


Wait! Where did you see he won it?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is safely rolled up here in my motel room here in Albany right now. I did unroll it for a minute to show it to my sister (who make quilts also) It is a fantastic quilt and will look great hanging in my home.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So did Cosmo's picture make it on it? I'm just curious.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> So did Cosmo's picture make it on it? I'm just curious.....


Yes!!!! It did!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> So did Cosmo's picture make it on it? I'm just curious.....


I tried to answer last night but the **** wireless connection at the hotel conked out on me... but as Kimm said it is on the quilt in the second row on the left. A place of honor for Cosmo!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Come on Rob ... let us see the whole quilt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Come on Rob ... let us see the whole quilt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll get a picture as soon as I have it properly hung. All I can say is it is perfect!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I'll get a picture as soon as I have it properly hung. All I can say is it is perfect!!


I'd love to see a picture of Cosmo's section, too....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I'd love to see a picture of Cosmo's section, too....


Remind me if I don't get that to you in a day or two. Trust me in that Cosmo has been immortalized in a quilt that will be around for centuries.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I see Chris  congrats Rob on winning such a beautiful quilt.. cant wait to see more pictures of it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wanted that quilt! :uhoh:


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I wanted that quilt! :uhoh:


DITTO! It's just beautiful! Congrats again, Rob!


----------

